# Love Songs You Love! =D



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of my most favorite love songs in English, Spanish and Japanese...

Let's start with the song where the person doesn't know what or how to say...






On to the one where all the words are said except for, "I love you".






To the song that expresses how it feels to no longer have those "I love you"s.






To when love heals with renewed determination.






To when we must part our ways, but will continue to love, nonetheless: "Don't forget, you're not alone."






To a mandatory hot rock love anthem from the mid-80s sung by an anime rock star/boomer slayer.





Japanese and English full lyrics here: http://www.animelyrics.com/anime/bgc/bgckonya.htm


Why not some Robi? He is just too sexy... this is more of a "making love song" than just a love song. Robi does also have love songs, Spanish and English, like "Amantes Hasta El Fin". Robi "Draco" Rosa also wrote several of Ricky Martin's big hits, as they were once band mates.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

eminem 

It's sick but who could ever predict we'd be doin' the same shit
We say that we do it for our baby but we don't, we do it for us
It's lust, 'cuz neither one of us trusts each other so we fuck
'till we bust, 'till cuss each other out, we know what it's about
Shout 'till I throw you out the house, you throw me out the house
I throw you on the couch, punch you in the mouth, we fist fight
'till we turn this mother out and apologize after, laughter
Pain, it's insane, we're back in the same chapter again
And it's sad but it's true, when i'm laying here with you
There ain't nothing anyone could ever say or ever do 'cuz

[chorus]
The more you put me through
The more it makes me wanna come back to you
You say you hate me, I just love you more
You don't want me, I just want you more
I buy you flowers, you throw 'em at me
I know it's sad but it's making me happy
The more that you slap me, the more that it turns me on
Because you love me and I love you more

Cuz I hate you, do you hate me?
Good, 'cuz you're so fuckin beautiful when you're angry
It makes me wanna just take you and just throw you
on the bed and fuck you like I don't even know you
You FUCK other people and I FUCK other people
You're a SLUT, but i'm equal, i'm a MUTT, we're both evilin our ways
but neither one of us would ever admit it
'Cuz one of us would have one up on the other so forget it
We can make accusations, people spread rumours
But they ain't got proof, 'till they do, it's just the two of us
You and me, 'cuz any chick can say that she's screwin' me
But you gotta believe it to a degree 'cuz true indeed
If you didn't I wouldn't be hittin', yeah I would
'Cuz the sex is too damn good, if I ran, who would I run to
that would be this soft and warm? So it's off and on
Usually more off then on but at least we know that we
Share this common bond, you're the only one I can fuck
without a condom on, I hope the only reason that I cope
Is 'cuz of that fact and I can bust in that, and that's why


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

My fav song evah!





Almost took the spot of my fav song evah!


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Does anybody else see the name "Puddle of Mudd" and want to say "Puddle of Muddle"??? :laughing:


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

decided said:


> Does anybody else see the name "Puddle of Mudd" and want to say "Puddle of Muddle"??? :laughing:


Nine years ago when I was bored at work and saw that CD on display, I did.

That song "Blurry" always reminds my husband of playing Ace Combat, back when he lived in Puerto Rico. *...blech, memories*


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Mmmmhmmm


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not so sure how much of it is the actual song that I like or the video! :crazy:


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

I love this one


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

The Drumming Song by Florence and the Machine. I like it because it isnt the traditional wafty love song, it's more about the passion and overwhelming emotions that can rock your very core when you see that somebody and instantly become infatuated. Nice drumline too


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

(only part of the song, original speed)





(Whole of the song, fast speed)

:sad: I want to find this guy, It's possibly the sweetest, most reassuring chorus I've ever heard.

I can't actually decide if I like the original or the fast, full version more which is strange for me.


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

YouTube - Sophie B. Hawkins - Right Beside You


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

Korvyna said:


> Well... Aerorobyn was wanting a thread like this but didn't want to create it... And I have to admit I'm not the sappiest person in the world, but good love songs do make me think... I've got a few that I really like... I'll only start with the one that really has me thinking about a certain someone right now. :blushed:
> 
> YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now


i love this song very much i listen to it at least three times a day...although its not related to my life these days...but i like it


----------



## Miraji (Mar 12, 2010)

YouTube - Serendipity - When You Know

i love the song and the movie


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread has a deficit of love songs from that most innocent, non-cynical and sincere decades: the 1960s:

YouTube - The Buckinghams - Hey Baby (They're Playing Our Song) - 45 RPM - ORIGINAL MONO MIX

YouTube - Frankie Valli and the Four Seasons "Rag Doll" 1964

YouTube - Moody Blues - Nights in White Satin (extended version)

And then a slightly more recent pick:

YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, don't laugh, but here are some of my favorites:

YouTube - Shave Yo Legs always makes me a little teary-eyed. Don't let the name fool you.



YouTube - AWKapella - And So It Goes I like the idea of this kind of vulnerability.



YouTube - Art Garfunkel - 99 Miles From L A (1975) It's just very Ne.


...and one of the most romantic songs ever:

YouTube - Lush - Fantasy


----------



## polaroid sea (Dec 19, 2009)

Jorge said:


> Best one that will be posted in this thread:
> 
> YouTube - Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmBxVfQTuvI


until now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDfH_J4MAUQ

i mean seriously. even rolling stone voted it best love song of all time. i can't help but get happy chills every time i hear it. and the harmonies at the end are just lush.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

*Ane Brun feat. Ron Sexsmith – Song No. 6*
"I would spend three or four lines
On describing your eyes
And then the next three or four lines
On the dimples of your smile
And then I would tell the world
About the way you hold my hand
And they would...
They would understand"​YouTube - Ane Brun "Song No. 6 (Featuring Ron Sexsmith)"


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)

my fav love songs, ever.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Oldie but goodie.


----------



## margarinefly (Feb 28, 2009)

For me, listening to this song is like lying in a hot bath...


----------



## BryterLayter (Feb 15, 2010)

i don't recall seeing this on here.
come on ya'll, it's one of the best :wink:


----------



## krwheel (Dec 5, 2008)

Beautiful and simple!


----------



## soul searcher (Jul 22, 2010)

I do love that song by Peter Gabriel.


YouTube - ‪Jeff Buckley- Lover, You Should've Come Over‬‎

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz7R5y8CQRE


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Yellowcard "Light Up The Sky"‬‎


----------



## michaelk (Aug 12, 2010)

I find this tough 'cause there are a lot of love songs that I like ("Broken Wings" by Mr. Mister, for example) which I don't really like because of the lyrical content. As far as songs with important lyrics go...

"You're My Best Friend" by Queen
"At My Most Beautiful" by REM
"Close To You" by The Carpenters (I know they covered it)
"Without Your Love" by M-Pact. It's a totally awesome a cappella song. Unfortunately, I'm not sure where you can find a recording of it these days. Definitely check out the original. All the covers on YouTube are pretty lacking.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

YouTube - R.E.M. - The One I Love (2003 Digital Remaster)


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Its all about perspective
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbkz_3lO3c

and no thread would be complete without!
YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

One of the most romantic love songs from a great band, ...used in a great movie. 

YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Not your traditional love song but her voice is very seductive


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

YouTube - Cascada-Everytime We Touch

YouTube - Evangelion - Cruel Angel's Thesis Jap-English lyrics


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

YouTube - Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart (Peel Sessions 1979)

YouTube - The cure - Just Like Heaven Lyrics

YouTube - Public Enemies Soundtrack-Am I Blue


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

YouTube - Saves The Day - Nightingale


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I enjoy L.O.V.E. by Nat King Cole. It doesn't cause me to gag uncontrollably lol. Oh and I like Love Song By Sara Bareilles.


----------



## sayalain (May 1, 2010)




----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

This one's in Turkish, but you don't even need to speak the language to understand the message.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

My current favorite:






One of my all-time favorites:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Between the Bars is an Elliot Smith cover, though. I just like this version.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## fievre (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought I'd have trouble coming up with anything to share, but now I find myself pruning down my list.


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)

*I Do (by Placebo)*
I wanna be much more like you
The way your smile lights up the room
I'll kick back as men flirt with you
To jealousy I'll stay immune
This confidence in me and you
This hope that you and I will bloom
I wanna fall in love with you
I wanna say I do







*Tell Me Where It Hurts (By Garbage)*
Tell me where it hurts!
To hell with everybody else.
All I care about is you,
And that's the truth.
They don't like me,
I can tell.
But you do,
So they can go to hell.







*I Want to Know Your Plans (By Say Anything)*
I want to know your fears, from your feet to the back of your ears.
When they raise the landing gear will your heart stay here?
If you could forgive me for being so brash, well you... 
you could hit me or whip me, I'd savor each lash.







*Try a Little Tenderness (by The Commitments)*
You won't regret it, no no,
Young girls they never forget it!
Love is their only happiness.
But it is so easy!
All you've gotta do
Is try a little tenderness!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

A favorite:


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

Love bites by Def Leppard


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## clear moon (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not sure if any of these have been posted already, but...


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

i cannot find the damned original...yet this is a suitable tribute


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## rockthered101 (Jan 3, 2011)

^ Love the third eye blind =] 
How could anyone forget this one??


----------

